# Home Depot Gravel for tank



## aquaman

Can you use Home Depot Gravel for FW tanks?. I was there today and saw some nice pea gravel, pond stones, red slate chips, And white marble chips all cheep. I also found some nice slate. I would boil the stones & gravel, but would they alter my water parameters being that they are not coated?. What are your thoughts?.


----------



## ELewandowski

dont use anything acidic. Marble is an acidic rock because of the sodium feldspar it contains.


----------



## aquaman

ELewandowski said:


> dont use anything acidic. Marble is an acidic rock because of the sodium feldspar it contains.


How about. pea gravel, pond stones, red slate chips


----------



## ELewandowski

i would think pond stones and slate would be fine. wat kind of pea stone is it? Lime stone?


----------



## aquaman

ELewandowski said:


> i would think pond stones and slate would be fine. wat kind of pea stone is it? Lime stone?


Really don't know. Just remember pea gravel & pond/river stones. I guess i may have to take a closer look.


----------



## ELewandowski

pond/riverstones should be fine, and slate is ok too.


----------



## timbo83

thats the only kind of rock i use. its so much cheaper then the LFS. you'll have to wash the heack out of it though. I also agree about not using the marble


----------



## 4dashorties

I am running the pea gravel. Rinsed, boiled, cooled, and put in the tank.

It was under five dollars for what would be at least $30 at the LFS.


----------



## RHole

As long as it's safe for ponds, it's probably safe for an aquarium.

Don't boil rocks TOO much, they can explode!! (rare but possible) This can create other problems than just harming fishes.


----------



## aquaman

The gravel is called VIGORO PEA PEBBLES. Is this OK>>>>>>>. Today I hosed them down removing ALLOT of brown mud. I did this till the water was clear. Then I brought it Inside were I did it again with warm water. Now I am boiling the rock, to kill any possibly pathogens. 

Before I put it in my tank I would like to know if anyone else used this gravel [VIGORO landscaping DECORATIVE PEA PEBBLES]. I also did the Vinegar test!! which came back OK>


----------



## RayRay

i bought some pea pebbles today that i will be using, i was just going to rinse it off i never even thought about bacteria and stuff i could introduce to my tank so i'm glad i read this, im gonna boil it now.


----------

